# Molnija Pocket Watch Case Backs



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

This is a separate collection featuring the amazing range of embossed case backs from the Molnija factory ...










... and is by no means complete.

Again I have a few duplicates ...










... and enough railway locomotives to be the Fat Controller










Any leads on other designs - or swops - would be most welcome.

Julian (L)


----------

